# Letters to VIZ magazine



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

* Hats off to the witty burglars who stole my entire CD collection with the exception of "There is Nothing Left to Lose" by the Foo Fighters. I hope that when sentencing, the judge takes into account their splendid sense of humour.
Chris Scaife, Jesmond

* What's all this nonsense about that 66-year-old Romanian woman being the world's oldest mum? My mum's 77. Beat that.
J.Fragg, Luton

* Imagine my shock at getting a letter from my doctor advising me I only had a month to live but thankfully the letter was not for me but for my son with the same name who lives with us. Close call, Yours
Eric Bell, Pinner

* What is it with diabetics? One minute they're on the floor with a loved one standing by screaming "Give him some chocolate! Give him some chocolate!" The next day someone offers them a piece of chocolate and quick as a flash they say "No thanks, I'm diabetic." I wish they'd get their story straight.
D.Smith(Mrs), Clacton

* WHY DON'T NHS bosses start hiring obsessive compulsives as nurses? Their attention to hygiene and constant hand washing would see an end to MRSA outbreaks in no time.
Arthur Bushy, Gravesend

* Why is it that pubs won't serve me if I'm drunk, but McDonalds continue serving them fat f*ckers? It’s hardly fair.
Ernie Woon, Edinburgh

* Never mind ventriloquists like Keith Harris and Roger DeCourcey. What about Professor Stephen Hawking? I saw him on telly blathering on about galaxies for hours and I never saw his lips move once. Genius
T.Drake, Dorset

* The person who coined the phrase "as different as chalk and cheese" obviously hadn't tasted Kwik Save's cheddar.
Edna Misk, Truro

* They say football is a game of two halves. Not for me it isn't. I regularly down eight or nine pints whilst watching a live game on Sky TV in my local.
B.******, Lanark

* If, as Freddie Mercury claimed, fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round, isn't it about time that the city of Glasgow received some recognition for its contribution to astrophysics?
(Dr) A.F.Jessop, Guildford

* These so-called speed bumps are a joke. If anything, they slow you down
Jack Trapp, Cardiff

* We should remember the tremendous contribution of the Queen Mother to the war effort: as the BBC pointed out, she "bravely remained in London beside her husband" during the war. This contrasts sharply with the actions of my grandfather who, on the declaration of war immediately left his wife and children and p*ssed off, first to France , then North Africa , Italy , France (again) and finally Germany . The shame will always be with us.
M.Proze, Woolwich

* Like the Queen Mum, my grandfather was a frequent visitor to the East End during the dark days of the blitz, but he was never hailed as a hero by the people of London . That's because he flew Heinkel bombers for the Luftwaffe..
Werner Hoffman, Munich .

* I would just like to say a big thank you to all those wonderful young people who stand on motorway slip roads (and in any weather) holding up boards telling us motorists where they lead to. Q.Chisp, Yorks

* Davina McCall says that dangling off a helicopter over the Grand Canyon on a 700 foot bungee rope was the most terrifying and dangerous thing she has ever done. She must be forgetting that she went out with Stan Collymore.
D.Elliemore, Avon

* So Sting is able to sh*g his wife for five hours without going off. I know how he feels. My wife is no oil painting either.
L.Leaky, Staffs

* I heard recently that, on average, Gordon Brown receives two turds in the post each week. What I want to know is................ who's sending the other one?
Anon


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very funny :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Love the McDonalds and Luftwaffe ones.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the Top Tips as well, the two I remember are:
Don't bother making a shopping list just take the bin with you so you know what you have run out of........
and
If a small child is choking on an ice cube it can quickly be removed with boiling water.


----------

